# Récupération de Fichiers Powerpoint 3.0 Mac



## LutetienND (9 Novembre 2009)

Bonjour à tous.
J'ai une série importante de vieilles présentations Powerpoint 3.0 que je souhaite convertir vers une format plus récent ;-)

J'ai intallé un emulateur (Basilik) qui fonctionne très bien, mais je n'ai pas pu retrouver nulle part de version de Powerpoint 3.0 ou 4.0 pour Mac, qui doivent pouvoir ouvir ces fichier.  Quelqu'un en aurait-il gardé une version?
Cordialement
-- Lutetien ND


----------



## marctiger (9 Novembre 2009)

Bonjour et bienvenue parmi nous. 

http://office.microsoft.com/fr-fr/powerpoint/default.aspx

http://www.exalead.fr/search/web/results/?q=Powerpoint+3.0


----------



## Pascal 77 (9 Novembre 2009)

Je viens de vérifier, Powerpoint 98 (fonctionne sous Classic) savait enregistrer ses fichiers aux formats Powerpoint 3.x et 4.x, donc, à priori, nous sommes fondés à penser qu'il sait ouvrir des documents dans ces formats !


----------



## LutetienND (9 Novembre 2009)

A Pascal 77 : j'ai en effet office 98 qui tourne encore sur Classic (sur un iMac en X.2). Le convertisseur PPT 4-8 dernière version est installé, qui devrait, en théorie, permettre de lire les fichiers 4.0 (mais je ne suis pas sûr pour 3.0, voire 2.0).

Malheureusement, il n'arrive pas à ouvrir ces présentations, je pense pour une question de mémoire, car je reçois l'erreur "Un convertisseur installé n'a pas pu ouvrir < FILE NAME >. Le fichier est peut-être en cours d'utilisation." . Voir http://support.microsoft.com/kb/186731 pour l'explication de ce qui se passe. J'ai essayé d'accroître la mémoire allouée à PowerPoint 98, sans résultats... Dommage, car Powerpoint 98 ouvre parfaitement des documents... Powerpoint 98

Je précise que je n'ai plus de machine capable de booter sur OS 9 directement. C'est pour ça que je passe via Classic (sur mon iMac PPC), ou via un émulateur (sur mon Mac Intel).

Donc il ne me reste que 3 solutions
1) trouver une solution à mon problème de mémoire sur Powerpoint 98
2) installer Powerpoint 4. Mais c'est tellement vieux, que je me demandais si on ne pouvait pas considérer que c'était un abandonware... et le trouver dans une archive quelque part. J'avoue que je n'ai pas envie de re-payer ce logiciel, ce d'autant que je l'avais acheté à l'époque. Je sais : j'aurais dû garder les disquettes, mais je n'ai pas pensé un instant que j'en aurais encore besoin.
3)remonter une vieille machine avec OS9 et Office 98, afin de sauver mes docs en Powerpoint 98. Ca fait un peu cher.

-- LutetienND


----------



## Pascal 77 (9 Novembre 2009)

LutetienND a dit:


> A Pascal 77 : j'ai en effet office 98 qui tourne encore sur Classic (sur un iMac en X.2). Le convertisseur PPT 4-8 dernière version est installé, qui devrait, en théorie, permettre de lire les fichiers 4.0 (mais je ne suis pas sûr pour 3.0, voire 2.0).
> 
> Malheureusement, il n'arrive pas à ouvrir ces présentations, je pense pour une question de mémoire, car je reçois l'erreur "Un convertisseur installé n'a pas pu ouvrir < FILE NAME >. Le fichier est peut-être en cours d'utilisation." . Voir http://support.microsoft.com/kb/186731 pour l'explication de ce qui se passe. J'ai essayé d'accroître la mémoire allouée à PowerPoint 98, sans résultats... Dommage, car Powerpoint 98 ouvre parfaitement des documents... Powerpoint 98
> 
> ...



Il n'y en aurait pas un pas trop confidentiel, dans tes PPT, j'ai encore un Pismo 500 qui peut booter sous OS 9 (avec Office 98 dessus, of course) !


----------



## LutetienND (10 Novembre 2009)

Rien de confidentiel. Ce sont des cours de base de l'électronique que j'ai fait il y a pas loin de 20 ans. Mais il y a une bonne cinquantaine de fichiers et je ne voudrais pas abuser.


--LutentienND


----------



## Pascal 77 (10 Novembre 2009)

LutetienND a dit:


> Rien de confidentiel. Ce sont des cours de base de l'électronique que j'ai fait il y a pas loin de 20 ans. Mais il y a une bonne cinquantaine de fichiers et je ne voudrais pas abuser.
> 
> 
> --LutentienND



Ben  C'est un forum d'entre aide, ici, hein ! 

Bon, je vais te passer mon mail par MP, mets m'en un ou deux en pièce jointe, je testouillerais un peu, et te dirais ce qu'il en ressort !


----------

